# Gold Coins - best place to buy



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

As a keepsake, I would like to buy a gold coin, possibly a sovereign or a half Krugerrand for my son who was born in 2012. It would have to be dated 2012.

Could anyone recommend the best place to buy. I have been on the internet and there are a few that look reputable but if anyone has any first hand experience I would appreciate it. 

If anyone buys them, do they come loose or in a plastic capsule or.....whatever really?


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I've personally used www.coininvestdirect.com

I've purchased many Gold ingots (1 oz) and gold & silver Britannia's (1 oz coins) and have never had any problems with them.
I buy quite a bit each time i place an order so the delivery change is relatively small.
Buying a Sovereign only, and i think the delivery is quite high in proportion though, however i guess it isn't too bad as it's insured etc.

Many try Bairds (www.goldline.co.uk)

Sovereigns & Britannia's (any UK currency) etc is Capital Gains Tax-Free so there's a higher premium than the Kruggerands. I'm not sure if Kruggerands are CGT exempt, but i don't think they are.

Mine have come in plastic moulded sheets marked from the Royal Mint that sandwich the coin. Mine seem to be brand new, never removed from the original plastic packing. Not sure on Sovereigns though.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I bought mine from www.bullionbypost.co.uk

Like kh904 said Britannia's and Sovereigns are Capital Gains Tax Free so best option to buy ...


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

I was thinking of buy this lot about 6 months ago, look at the value then and the value now it would have been quite a loss. All was from Gold bullion by post


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I nearly did the same myself and was thinking that now might be a good time - but, in this case, it was only a keepsake for Jr Tricky.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

STEALTH K3 said:


> I was thinking of buy this lot about 6 months ago, look at the value then and the value now it would have been quite a loss. All was from Gold bullion by post


You're correct Stealth, it has gone down in value, but it doesn't matter if you're not selling. Trying to get physical bullion delivery is not necessarily the same price as the spot price. 
The spot price is affected by 'paper claims' and futures contracts which many experts/dealers now believe haven't got the gold backing it up!
The central banks have also leased their gold reserves into the market to drive the price down (over supply) to give false confidence to the FIAT currency, but as some point when everyone wants their gold in their hand, it won't be there!

Many dealers have put up their premiums on physical, and they are finding the supply is being dried up, sales have increased etc, so looking at the spot price alone doesn't give the whole picture.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

OK if you buy gold coins or small ingots - how the hell do you sell them?


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

You can sell them to another private buyer or back to a dealer.


----------

